# Truma Water Heater



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Just got back after my first long weekend away in our new motorhome and it was great. Only one down point, I can't get the truma water heater to light... I turn on the switch, I hear it trying to light and then the red light comes on to say its failed. Theres def gas coming through, I can smell it from the exhuast outside. Any ideas?

Snelly.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

UPDATE:

Took above mentioned offending article to a heater geezer who extracted it from the van to find it has previously been involved in some sort of accident and the bottom was severly dented inwards. My van floor shows the scars of something coming through the floor, but has been repaired!!

Anyway, over £300 for a new un, so I told him to hammer hell out of it to get it back into shape until I can afford a new heater. Its now working, so I can only summise that the burner and igniter were pushed right into the boiler itself and preventing it lighting properly.

Snelly.


----------

